# Need advice.....bringing my spouse from India to UK..!



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi guyz, im brand new on the forum and wen reading few threads i was very impressed with how helpfull people are. 
Ok so here goes....
Im a british citizen and have been living in uk for over 13years...I travel to india every year and thats where i met my fiance. We r getting my married in December dis year and i earn £20,000. Im aware the financial requirment is £18,600. But im realy realy scared wat if i get rejected. Can someone please tel me what exactly i should do ir share their stories n views...please...would b much appreciated. Thank u


----------



## Married man (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi RKM16

I'm also a newbie. Alhtough I have been researching for the last few weeks as I'm also trying to get my wife from Dubai to the UK. You meet the financial requirement which is great, now you just have to prove your marriage and relationship is genuine. You have to prove that you both have been communication through out i.e emails, skype, facebook, wedding photos, visit photos. Also you need to have a suitable accomodation where you will be living together, this should not be an over crowded house for example 2 people = 1 bedroom, 2 people = 3 bedrooms and so forth. 

I have everything covered mysefl apart from I'm just a little worried about some payday loans that I took in Febuary and March and my Febuary statement was at negative at one point.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply, yeh iv done research myself but im so nervous cuz so many people get rejected even having all vital things. 
1 I have photos of wen we met before marriage.
2.My dad will allow him (us) to stay with him for time being. And ill get a document from my local council to check my house that there is enough room and thy will give me a letter of approval.
3. I will also submit my wedding card, wedding photos and also watsapp screenahots as well as skype call records.
4. Im also thinking that i should get him a letter of employment for him so they will see that he will have a job upon arrival.
5. He has passed his IELTS.
6. Ofcoz bank statements and payslips.
Should I prepare for anything else? Bdw wen r u getting married..?


----------



## Married man (Mar 26, 2013)

Theres an abundance of checklists online, find one thats covers information required from you as the sponsor, your spouse and your relationship and print it out, should give you a good guideline to follow. We got married last December and we are thinking of applying in May.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww congratz...but y u applying so late..? And another question, the watsapp convo screenshots, what should it b about.? Normal day to day stuff we talk about..?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

When married, there is less emphasis on your day to day relationship. If you are recently married, then it helps to give some snapshots over the course of your relationship to show that it is genuine, and how you keep in touch whilst apart, but don't go overboard (UKBA are already overburdened with paperwork, so just keep to essentials). Be guided by what the forms themselves suggest, and think about the questions you're answering and what documents might help to prove your answers (ignore massively long lists made by other applicants - some have really gone far beyond what is needed).


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks 2farapart for ur advice but i wnant to apply straight away once im married and will only leave india once iv submitted the paperwork so i have to show screenshots of watsapp of us now..? (Before marriage) and also i was thinking of submitting calling cards, i used these before i got a smart phone?


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Another question....il b travelling to india in nov....and wil b submitting my case late december....i wil b in india till mid feb....can i sumbit payslips till nov....my employer has decided to pay me for the 1months and not the full 3months. So even tho il b in india in nov but my payslip wil b sent over, is it ok?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Your most recent pay-slip must be within 28 days of the application date. If it's outside that period, the application is likely to be held until you provide the correct papers or (more likely these days) refused.


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I applied on Jan 21 2013 from chennai (47 working days so far, still awaiting)
Below are the things i submitted ...



*Completed VAF4 Form - Financial requirement and family settlement.(Including SU07).
[*]Sponsorship declaration from Sponsor.
[*]Certified passport copy of sponsor(Photocopies of my wife's passport including all the pages where the visa is stamped which is again attested by a solicitor).
[*]Applicants Passport.
[*]Marriage certificate (which is certified and attested by external ministry).
[*]Letter from the employer of the spouse.
[*]Pay slip (6 months).
[*]Tenancy agreement/Council Letter/ Rent Payment slip.
[*]Bank Statement of sponsor (6 months).
[*]KET ESOL examination certificate.(Applicant).
[*]Passport size phoographs.
[*]Photographs / Wedding invitation card.
[*]Skpye call records/Phone records/Email.*


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Im in a big confusion.....my solicitor said, up to october pay slip, it should be ok as long as I provide a letter from my emplyoment that i am gettin authorised days off and stil have a job to come bak to
My only problem is, i need to do my shopping so i will have to travel in mid november and my wedding is in dec so it wil go over the 28 day period for my pay slip, wat can i do?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

then do wht ur solicitor says  they r professionals ... Don worry go happily ,and its ur wedding don have all dese tensions.. cos u need to enjoy every single moment if ur wedding... Leave the headache to ur solicitor


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I stress about it every minute, its driving me crazy...im really scared it will be rejected. I dont wana give them even the smallest reason to reject me, but honestly do u think it will be ok?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

lol i can exactly sense what ur going through ,because even i was like dat before applying and few weeks after applying... to be frank still iam . But my case was different because i did everything on my own... without the help of solicitor. But for u its diferent... U have professional to help u!! Don worry all will be fine.. And dont forget to get ur marriage certificate attested by external ministry... though there is alot of mixed opinions abt getting and not getting it attested , Since my wife's cousin who also aplied for dependent visa strongly adviced me to get it attested. so i thought y take chances. I got it attested by external affair ministry..


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

U now wat, my accountant is very experienced and yesterday i went to meet him about a good solicitor and he said i dont need one, i can do it on my own, but he called a solicitor whos hes friend for me and asked few questions and told me to get all the paperwork and submit it to him and he will take it to the solicitor for decleration. SO i dont have a solicitor too. Lol im doing all through reading from the net. Ok so where do I get the external affair ministry to check, kaha ..? Before getting married do me and my husband need to go to our embassies for permission to marry? I heard that too which sounds silly but i want to confirm.


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Don feel silly to ask questions.. u obviously wouldnt ask questions for which u already know answer... ^^

Regarding attestment of marriage certificate Depends from where ur applying.. I applied from chennai)

U have to go to ur regional secretariat office they gonna attest there aftr notary den for stamping external affair u hve to send it to New Delhi..They does the whole process u dnt hve to visit Delhi and it will take 4 to 5 days.. 


Visiting the embassy:

We dint go visit the embassy 

Actually before getting married we went to the register office to inquire about this scenario of an Indain citizen getting married to a British .. What are all the formalities ???
For us they asked my wife to get a letter from the embassy that they have no objection regarding this marriage. I dont think it happened to every1... these ppl r soo dumb who sit in the register office.. they dont have any idea about anything.. Infact after i got he marriage certificate , i asked about this external minstry thingy.. they dint even have a clue about such thing


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

My husband is from New delhi, so i just go secetrial office and take my marriage certificate..? Ur so helpful...thank u so much, I feel a bit better talking to u cuz uv given me more information.


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

No probs 

Pleasure is mine.. all de best for ur wedding and visa  don worry all izz well


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank u and do let me know wen ur wife gets the visa


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol not my wife ,she is de sponsor.... i applied for visa


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

RKM, change your plans. It is not okay that your payslip is over 28 days old. You are likely to be refused if you attempt to apply with with an old payslip.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ohh lol same situation like mine...haha...okk let me nw wen u gt da visa


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

AmyD, really..? Okk ill have to apply straight after my marriage then , very difficult to complete my shopping in 10days but will have to. Thanks Amy


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

rkm16 said:


> Ohh lol same situation like mine...haha...okk let me nw wen u gt da visa


Jus spoke to one of my friend from UKBA India page in Facebook.. He applied for visa on november and got it on march nly... it seems he did not attest his marriage certificate .. He jus gave the original one.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

And he got visa..?


----------



## chinni_bruce (Mar 4, 2013)

yep


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You haven't enclosed Appendix 2 about meeting financial requirement. Also no job contract or P60.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

chinni_bruce said:


> Jus spoke to one of my friend from UKBA India page in Facebook.. He applied for visa on november and got it on march nly... it seems he did not attest his marriage certificate .. He jus gave the original one.


Just give your original marriage certificate as long as its in English you should be ok 

All the best 

I am still waiting for my result - applied in 1st week of March at VFS, bangalore.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okkk kool thnk u


----------

